# JD 790 R1 tire size



## Riversidefarm (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been trying to get the right R1 tires for my 2001 mfwd 790 for about 3 months now, and have finally ran out of solutions. I know the manual calls for 12.4 x 16 in the rear, and 7 x 14 in the front, but that tire is too wide for my vegetable rows., and I can't use wheel spacers again because of the tire width. So, right now I've managed to get 11.2 x 24 lug tires in the rear, but I cannot find a tire for the front to match the rolling circumference and gear ratio I was given. This is what I know:


11.24 x 24 = 129.5" rolling circumference
mfwd gear ratio = 1.571
Front tire size needed = 84-86" rolling circumference

If i did my math right i need something with 84-86" rolling circumference in the front, which I cannot find. Also, john deere only makes a 5 x 14" rim for the front, but I can have custom rims made. Any help would be great. Thank you!!


----------



## johndeere9360 (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you play ls11??? Or play you ls13??? I play ls11 and ls13


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

johndeere9360 said:


> Are you play ls11??? Or play you ls13??? I play ls11 and ls13 dde0b


Huh?? WTF!


----------

